# Marcus Vacation Club Interest Purchased by Orange Lake



## jwcoleman (Jul 14, 2006)

We were told over the phone by sales people at Marcus Vacation Club at Grand Geneva that Orange Lake has purchased the resort.  Actually, it seems that OLCC has purchased 34 of the 136 units, but it is nice to know that the sales people believe that 25% equals ownership.  Here is the article we found:  http://biz.yahoo.com/bw/060629/20060629005758.html?.v=1


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 14, 2006)

jwcoleman said:
			
		

> We were told over the phone by sales people at Marcus Vacation Club at Grand Geneva that Orange Lake has purchased the resort.  Actually, it seems that OLCC has purchased 34 of the 136 units, but it is nice to know that the sales people believe that 25% equals ownership.  Here is the article we found:   Purchase



Isn't puffery an amazing thing? And think of how many requests from those 100,000+ owners at OLCC will be filled by those 34 units. It's staggering.

It is interesting that the OLCC spokesperson talks about ongoing move toward clubs (usually points) as part of the reason for the purchase.


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 15, 2006)

OL owner's have been requesting more flexibility.  Even though we personally don't need a points based product, I totally understand there are families that really like being able to use points for airfare, tickets, dining, cruises, etc.

OL will be closing on properties in the UK and Hawaii shortly.  Also, several other resorts are joining the program as well.  That way, OL owner's will be able to do $40 internal exchanges instead of $164.  They won't have to do "ongoing" searches either.  All the resorts within the Global program will give their members priority placement over external exchangers.

I believe this is the future.  The big resorts are tired of the way the "big" exchange company has been handling business.

I've visited Grand Geneva's website.  The place looks very nice indeed.


----------



## Delexed (Jul 16, 2006)

I own at Marcus Vacation Club @ Grand Geneva.  Recently, I received the following letter from OLCC:

_Dear member,

We'd like to inform you of some recent changes in the status of your vacation ownership with Marcus Vacation Club, Inc.

On June 29, 2006, Marcus Vacation Club was acquired by OLCC Wisconsin, LLC, an affiliate of The Family of Orange Lake Resorts.

As a member of Marcus Vacation Club, you will now have a unique opportunity to use your vacation ownership with more flexibility through the Family of Orange Lake Resorts.

The Family of Orange Lake Resorts began with Orange Lake Resort blah blah blah...

Marcus Hotels & Resorts, Inc. will continue to serve as the on-site management company for Marcus Vacation Club, which means that your vacation ownership will remain uninterrupted.  You will continue to check in, make reservations, submit payments and make owner inquiries in the same manner as you have in the past.

You will soon receive more information about The Family of Orange Lake Resorts.  For any questions blah blah blah..._


----------



## timetraveler (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting your home resort letter, delexed.


----------

